# Zopiclone that doesn't work?



## queenkiryne (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been given a dosage of 15mg zopiclone that doesn't even make me the SLIGHTEST bit sleepy. I was on diazepam for a while back about 3 weeks also being treated with 75 mg of venlafaxine I think and my doctor says I've been on it for too long and gave me zopiclone instead.

So now I'm stuck with this drug that gives me terrible dysgeusia and I CAN'T SLEEEEP. It's 4:30 am right now and I APPEAL to you guys, HAS ANY ONE FOUND THAT ZOPICLONE DOESN'T WORK because if it doesn't work only for me i'm going to go in and smash his head on the table. Also, what is the difference between zopiclone and zolpidem?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Zopiclone is cross tolerant with benzos. If you took enough benzos for a long enough period of time, Zopiclone would be rendered useless.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

queenkiryne said:


> Also, what is the difference between zopiclone and zolpidem?


Zopiclone is Imovane, and Zolpidem is Ambien. Both are Z drugs. I have found the side effect profile of the two drugs to be slightly different from one another. Zolpidem can cause euphoria and hallucinations and visual distortions. Zopiclone will knock you off your feet, cause a bitter taste in your mouth, and make every breath you breathe in like sleeping gas(not literally just feels like it) making you sleepier and sleepier till you pass out.

Zopiclone comes in 3.75_mg_ or 7.5_mg

_Zolipidem comesin 5_mg and _10_mg
_
I'm extremely high on Ambien right now and I have to tell you, it feels Tony the Tiger GREAAAAAT!!


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

When I was prescribed zopiclone before I started antidepressants, it didn't knock me out at all. I was unable to sleep, it made me nausious, and at random points during the day I would find myself consciously aware of my surroundings but in a dream-like (or more accuratley, nightmare-like) state that was difficult to get out of. In this time I was usually getting killed in a slow, painful manner, and I definiitely seemed to physically feel the pain.

Once I started taking antidepressants, zopiclone worked as it should.


----------



## queenkiryne (Jul 30, 2010)

Dr House said:


> Zopiclone is Imovane, and Zolpidem is Ambien. Both are Z drugs. I have found the side effect profile of the two drugs to be slightly different from one another. Zolpidem can cause euphoria and hallucinations and visual distortions. Zopiclone will knock you off your feet, cause a bitter taste in your mouth, and make every breath you breathe in like sleeping gas(not literally just feels like it) making you sleepier and sleepier till you pass out.
> 
> Zopiclone comes in 3.75_mg_ or 7.5_mg
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr House! Also, another question: what in the world should I do now?! I'm on a benzo (bromazepam) in the day, and zopiclone at night. Since they are cross tolerant, I'll have to stop my day benzo? and just... wait till the benzos leave my body for the zopiclone to work? In the meantime I'll just suffer then?


----------



## queenkiryne (Jul 30, 2010)

rustybob said:


> When I was prescribed zopiclone before I started antidepressants, it didn't knock me out at all. I was unable to sleep, it made me nausious, and at random points during the day I would find myself consciously aware of my surroundings but in a dream-like (or more accuratley, nightmare-like) state that was difficult to get out of. In this time I was usually getting killed in a slow, painful manner, and I definiitely seemed to physically feel the pain.
> 
> Once I started taking antidepressants, zopiclone worked as it should.


That sounds really bad, bob. Hope you are all right now! I am on anti depressants, venlafaxine.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

queenkiryne said:


> Thanks Dr House! Also, another question: what in the world should I do now?! I'm on a benzo (bromazepam) in the day, and zopiclone at night. Since they are cross tolerant, I'll have to stop my day benzo? and just... wait till the benzos leave my body for the zopiclone to work? In the meantime I'll just suffer then?


My solution is to find a new sleep aid that isnt a Z drug or a benzo. Try some Trazodone for sleep or an antihistamine.


----------



## queenkiryne (Jul 30, 2010)

Dr House said:


> My solution is to find a new sleep aid that isnt a Z drug or a benzo. Try some Trazodone for sleep or an antihistamine.


Oh god, my psych prescribed this to me. How could it be that he didn't see this coming?!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

queenkiryne said:


> Oh god, my psych prescribed this to me. How could it be that he didn't see this coming?!


There's no medical test that can tell the doctor what your tolerance is for Zopiclone or a benzo if you havent taken it before. It's just trial and error.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

My psychiatrist prescribed me zopiclone too for the first time four and a half years ago, that is not to say he "knew" what was going to happen. At the time they were not known to be addictive like Benzodiazepines which is why i think so many of us were put on them because they had the same effects as a benzo but were not known to be addictive but we know now that they are potent and very addictive, they do not make any difference to me anymore which is why i was put down to half a tablet a night.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used z-drugs in the past, but not often. The first time zolpidem caused a paradoxial reaction. Now it does nothing at all. Once I took six or seven 10mg tablets within 2-3 hours and I couldn't sleep nevertheless.


----------



## Emj1983 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im currently on Zopliclone and it hasnt worked at all for me either, in fact has kep me awake all night. I have also tried diazapam and tramadone, i feel like theres o hope for me evr finding something that works, im going back to the docs again today, see what she has to say.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Depending on how long you've been taking it, it might be tolerance, or cross-tolerance if you've recently taken a benzodiazepine (as Dr House mentioned they are cross tolerant).

It seems like benzos/Z-drugs have tolerance issues which don't really suit them to the long term treatment of insomnia generally.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

so ambien give's u euphoria but not zopiclone eh


----------



## mikeyboy100uk (Jul 14, 2012)

in have found zopoclone no longer works for me. had been taking 15mg but my body has adapted a tolerance to it. Last night i had one of those night where i cant sleep,. so took 10mg of zolpidem. it made me feeel weird but did eventually work. hope i dont develop a sudden tolerance to this one as well.


----------

